# AiO Wasserkühlung blubbert einige Zeit, nachdem der Tower zwecks Montage auf der Seite lag.



## problem84 (20. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zu einer AiO Wasserkühlung (CPU). Es handelt sich um die Silent Loop 280 von be quiet!

Die AiO Wasserkühlung blubberte einige Zeit, nachdem der Tower vorher zwecks Montage auf der Seite lag. Das Blubbern kam direkt vom CPU, also von dort, wo auch die Pumpe sitzt.

Es war ca. 2 Minuten lang zu hören. Nicht durchgängig sonder immer mal wieder. Wenn ich den Tower sanft bewegt habe, konnte ich es triggern. Ist das für normal, wenn der Tower vorher auf der Seite lag oder sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?

Das Blubbern tritt nun garnicht mehr auf. Auch kann ich es nicht mehr triggern, indem ich den Tower neige o. ä. Die Kühlleistung ist weiterhin top.

Danke für euer Feedback.

MfG


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2020)

Luft lässt sich im System nie gänzlich vermeiden und normalerweise ist hierzu in einem custom Loop auch ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut. Dann kann der Luft/Wasseraustausch dort stattfinden. In einer AIO gibt es kein Ausgleichsbehälter und so wandert die Luft in dem Radiator. Wenn du dein Gehäuse hinlegst wandert zwangsläufig Luft im Kühler/Pumpe und so muss dies nach dem aufrichten erneut ins Radiator gelangen.

Das schwenken des Gehäuse kann dabei behilflich sein.

Selbst mit einem custom Loop kann es beim hinlegen dazu kommen das aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter Luft ins Kreislauf gelangt und dann beim ersten einschalten wieder erst zurück muss.


----------



## problem84 (20. September 2020)

Hallo @IICARUS,

danke für dein Feedback. Also völlig normal und kein Grund zur Sorge, lese ich aus deiner Antwort, richtig?


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. September 2020)

Wie ist die AiO denn eingebaut? Gamers Nexus hat erst neulich nen tolles Video dazu gemacht, dass je nach Höhe und Einbaurichtung des Radiators natürlich Luft in die Pumpe gesaugt wird, dort Krach macht und auf Dauer Schaden verursachen könnte. Je nachdem, wie du den Radiator im Verhältnis zur Pumpe verbaust hast, kann es also wieder passieren, dass Luft in die Pumpe gelangt. Ne Info diesbezüglich wäre gut.

Richtige Einbauweise ist übrigens Radiator oben oder hinten/vorn im Gehäuse mit Anschlüssen unten.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2020)

problem84 schrieb:


> Hallo @IICARUS,
> 
> danke für dein Feedback. Also völlig normal und kein Grund zur Sorge, lese ich aus deiner Antwort, richtig?


Richtig, soweit sich das dann legt und gut wird.

In manchem Fällen kann es auch einige Zeit dauern, so das ich auch in einem Fall erst am nächsten Tag merkte das die Pumpe viel leiser wurde. Denn Luft in der Pumpe verursacht auch Geräusche.


----------



## problem84 (20. September 2020)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie ist die AiO denn eingebaut? Gamers Nexus hat erst neulich nen tolles Video dazu gemacht, dass je nach Höhe und Einbaurichtung des Radiators natürlich Luft in die Pumpe gesaugt wird, dort Krach macht und auf Dauer Schaden verursachen könnte. Je nachdem, wie du den Radiator im Verhältnis zur Pumpe verbaust hast, kann es also wieder passieren, dass Luft in die Pumpe gelangt. Ne Info diesbezüglich wäre gut.
> 
> Richtige Einbauweise ist übrigens Radiator oben oder hinten/vorn im Gehäuse mit Anschlüssen unten.


Hi @euMelBeumel,

das Video habe ich auch gesehen. Bei mir ist der Radiator vorn im Case (Dark Base Pro 900) verbaut. Die Pumpe sitzt unter dem höchsten Punkt des Radiators. Allerdings sind die Anschlüsse am Radiator oben. Aber das war m. E. nicht so relevant laut Gamers Nexus. Am wichtigsten war der Ort der Pumpe.

Ein Foto findet ihr anbei. Nicht wundern – das Foto steht nicht auf dem Kopf. Mein Case ist innen invertiert, weil ich das Fenster rechts haben wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. September 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback @problem84. So wie du es verbaut hast, hast du eigentlich keinerlei Befürchtungen wegens der Lebensdauer deiner Pumpe zu haben. Das Einzige Manko bei Anschlüssen oben und Pumpe unter dem Top des Radiators ist mögliches Wasserblubbern - es ist also nur negativ von der Geräuschkulisse her. Sollte bei dir das Blubbern jetzt weg bleiben, würde ich es so verbaut lassen.
Andernfalls die Anschüsse nach unten drehen, aber ich glaube, das geht in deinem Gehäuse schwer?


----------



## problem84 (20. September 2020)

Es ginge, wenn ich das PSU-Shroud ausbaue, welches ich eh nachgerüstet habe (ich habe das rev. 1 des Dark Base Pro 900). Aber ich habe keinerleit Probleme mit Geräuschen. Nur eben temporär nach der Inbetriebnahme des Rechners, nachdem das Case auf der Seite lag.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2020)

problem84 schrieb:


> Nur eben temporär nach der Inbetriebnahme des Rechners, nachdem das Case auf der Seite lag.


Wie bereits geschrieben würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.
Einfach auch die Temperaturen mit im Auge behalten und wenn alles gut passt ist auch alles gut.


----------



## problem84 (20. September 2020)

Super, danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

problem84 schrieb:


> kurze Frage zu einer AiO Wasserkühlung (CPU). Es handelt sich um die Silent Loop 280 von be quiet!



Du hast ein Silent Loop, der noch läuft?
Respekt. Ich hab nach 4 defekten Loops auf den Dark Rock 4 Pro gewechselt.

Sorgen machen musst du dir aber nicht. Das Blubbern ist Luft im Kreislauf. Kriegste nie ganz raus.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ein Silent Loop, der noch läuft?


Das war heute auch mein erster Gedanke...  
Ist aber schön das diese AIO zumindest noch gut läuft.


----------



## problem84 (21. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ein Silent Loop, der noch läuft?
> Respekt. Ich hab nach 4 defekten Loops auf den Dark Rock 4 Pro gewechselt.
> 
> Sorgen machen musst du dir aber nicht. Das Blubbern ist Luft im Kreislauf. Kriegste nie ganz raus.


Was für Probleme hattest du denn mit deinen AiOs, wenn du schon vier von der Sorte hattest? Oder was ist denn grundsätzlich schlecht an den Silent Loops? Ich weiß, dass sie mittlerweile nicht mehr angeboten werden. AFAIK bietet be quiet! garkeine AiOs mehr an. Hat das etwa einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2020)

Die Pumpen waren sehr anfällig.
Gab viele Fälle wo sie Geräusche verursachten und defekt gingen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

problem84 schrieb:


> Was für Probleme hattest du denn mit deinen AiOs, wenn du schon vier von der Sorte hattest? Oder was ist denn grundsätzlich schlecht an den Silent Loops? Ich weiß, dass sie mittlerweile nicht mehr angeboten werden. AFAIK bietet be quiet! garkeine AiOs mehr an. Hat das etwa einen bestimmten Grund?



Die Pumpen sind reihenweise ausgefallen. Vermutlich Konstruktionsfehler.
Und am Ende hat Bequiet sie dann vom Markt genommen.
Im Oktober kommt der Nachfolger, mal sehen, was der kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyHgy9IIh90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## problem84 (21. September 2020)

Na toll ... Ich habe meine seit Juni 2018. Bisher läuft sie aber ohne Probleme.

Wie merke ich denn, dass sie den Geist aufgibt? Geht das schleichend und ich merke es an stetig steigenden Temperaturen der CPU? Oder fällt die Pumpe komplett aus und die CPU wird über die Sicherungsschaltungen ausgeschaltet, wenn die CPU abrupt  zu heiß wird? Oder kann es sogar zu Leckagen kommen?

Ich habe die Sorge, dass dadurch die CPU oder andere Hardware beschädigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Die Pumpe fängt an zu klackern und das geht dann auch nicht mehr weg. Ist recht laut. Das merkst du.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2020)

problem84 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sorge, dass dadurch die CPU oder andere Hardware beschädigt wird.



Unbegründete Sorge, weil die CPU sich einfach Aufgrund der überhöhten Temperatur "schutzabschaltet" und den gesamten PC in diesen Modus mitnimmt. 

Pumpe aus -> CPU zu warm = Klack PC aus!


----------



## problem84 (24. September 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mal die Ohren offenhalten, hoffe aber, dass ich das Klackern nie hören werde.


----------

